# Shade ground cover nectar



## NJBeeVet (Jan 3, 2019)

Hi all, I think it's a lot of fun to plant for bees and I like the maximize every niche in my yard. I have a large section of shady ground and I wanted to try to see if I could make it attractive for the honeybees. So far my one plant idea is prunella (self heal). Creeping Charlie and violets are already there but I'd like something that blooms later in the year. Any other suggestions for this kind of area?


----------



## Kuro (Jun 18, 2015)

English ivy is #1 bee-friendly shade tolerant late bloomer here but probably you do not want it (invasive). Winter heath and Christmas rose (hellebore) can be grown in part shade but I don’t know whether they start blooming in fall or wait until early spring in your Zone. Not a ground cover, but Japanese anemone in part shade can attract honey bees. I have seen autumn crocus in part shade and fall blooming hardy cyclamen in deep shade (not quite sure how attractive they are to honey bees).


----------



## Bee Arthur (Mar 21, 2015)

As Kuro said, you don't want English ivy. Speaking from experience, English ivy spreads like wildfire and is nearly impossible to kill. On top of that, I never saw any bees on mine, which was along a forest edge in a shaded area.


----------



## NJBeeVet (Jan 3, 2019)

Yup I'm actively getting rid of English ivy. The only flowering form is when it's mature on a tree anyway. Too bad clover can't compete in the shade


----------



## Murdock (Jun 16, 2013)

some of the Sedum likes shade...probably trailing variety; also known as stonecrop.


----------



## Kevinf (Oct 2, 2019)

I give a second to the hellebore suggestion although I don't know the specific variety. A neighbor has some and the bees cover it really well. I'm looking to plant some myself as it is a late season bloomer


----------

